# Christmas in cyprus



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, 


This will be my first Christmas living here in Cyprus. 
What can I expect?

Do you have any shopping tips for food, presents,cards etc?

Thanks.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> This will be my first Christmas living here in Cyprus.
> ...



I think that the municipalities are being encouraged to keep the lights off this year due to the events in the summer. So it may a little dimmer this year. Easter tends to be the bigger celebration here.

Where we live a turkey needs to be ordered, they don't appear to sell the frozen ones.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> This will be my first Christmas living here in Cyprus.
> ...


Christmas is becoming as materialistic in Cyprus as it is any where in Europe. Most people seem to gather with their families, Turkeys, fresh and frozen can be bought at Ophenides, along with UK type Christmas cakes, mince pies and Christmas puddings. (also most of these items are available at all the other large supermarkets) Jumbos has the biggest selection of Christmas decorations I have seen, but as well as the usual tat, there are very good decorations, mainly from Germany. Up here in the mountains we can have snow, very Christmassy, and the trees often have a touch of frost, giving them a picture postcard look. The main thing is that at the moment Christmas doesn't start as early as I remember back in UK where all the shops got ready in September, but that may well change.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Mycroft said:


> Christmas is becoming as materialistic in Cyprus as it is any where in Europe. Most people seem to gather with their families, Turkeys, fresh and frozen can be bought at Ophenides, along with UK type Christmas cakes, mince pies and Christmas puddings. (also most of these items are available at all the other large supermarkets) Jumbos has the biggest selection of Christmas decorations I have seen, but as well as the usual tat, there are very good decorations, mainly from Germany. Up here in the mountains we can have snow, very Christmassy, and the trees often have a touch of frost, giving them a picture postcard look. The main thing is that at the moment Christmas doesn't start as early as I remember back in UK where all the shops got ready in September, but that may well change.


Thank you!

I have been over in November a couple of times, they were putting the decorations and figures on the roundabouts.

I wonder if M&S have the same Christmas food as in the UK? Must look into that, but expect the cost to be sky-high!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have been over in November a couple of times, they were putting the decorations and figures on the roundabouts.
> 
> I wonder if M&S have the same Christmas food as in the UK? Must look into that, but expect the cost to be sky-high!


M&S do have some of the Christmas foods, mince pies, Christmas puds, tins of biscuits, and frozen Turkey Crowns etc, but you are quite right they are VERY expensive, and it is just a very small selection. Which reminds me I must make the Christmas cake & pud !!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We make our own Christmas cakes and puddings but treat ourselves to a few nice goodies from M&S.
We have been told that Nicosia has a more Christmassy atmosphere than Paphos or Limassol so have decided that we will take a trip there this year for Christmas shopping.
Usually a group of us take it in turns to have Christmas day at our homes but this year we are we have booked at a lovely taverna that does a Traditional Christmas dinner with live music.
Good food and good company makes the day


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We make our own Christmas cakes and puddings but treat ourselves to a few nice goodies from M&S.
> We have been told that Nicosia has a more Christmassy atmosphere than Paphos or Limassol so have decided that we will take a trip there this year for Christmas shopping.
> Usually a group of us take it in turns to have Christmas day at our homes but this year we are we have booked at a lovely taverna that does a Traditional Christmas dinner with live music.
> Good food and good company makes the day


That sounds ideal ! I noticed a taverna in the Grapevine advertising Christmas Day lunch and was very reasonable compared to what you would pay in the UK for the same.

I have sent my other half shopping today, armed with his list, to Argos in the UK, before everything gets picked over and out of stock. He reports he has everything.:clap2:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Expect to gain at least 5 kilos at a minimum.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> Expect to gain at least 5 kilos at a minimum.


So not just the turkey that will be stuffed then?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm still trying to lose the weight I put on when I was in the Uk for 2 weeks in September. If I am very lucky I will have lost it just in time to put it back on at Christmas


----------



## Oleander (Oct 24, 2011)

Like you Veronica, I find it is going back to the UK for a week or so that piles on the pounds for me!

Here in Larnaca they are getting out the huge illuminations they put up on the roundabouts ready for Xmas so I was surprised to read that they might not be switching them on?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Oleander said:


> Like you Veronica, I find it is going back to the UK for a week or so that piles on the pounds for me!
> 
> Here in Larnaca they are getting out the huge illuminations they put up on the roundabouts ready for Xmas so I was surprised to read that they might not be switching them on?


The problem with going back to visit family is that they want to feed us lots of stodgy food instead of the nice healthy food we eat over here. No wonder I turn into a roly poly whenever I go to the Uk.


----------

